# Binary options



## Dmiller (19 February 2015)

Hello All, 
I've currently being trading the basic covered call strategy for the last 2 year this is my first venture into the stock market.
I've being looking at Binery options to try and expand my bag of tricks. (it's pretty small) (the bag I mean)
I've being in contact with NGC group in Brisbane (netgain Capital) 
they offer a service of giving you a text MSG when and where to place the trade. 
they use the platform Binery.com 
has anyone used this service or Binery.com before? 
thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## DeepState (19 February 2015)

In your bag (of tricks), are there a pair of running shoes?


----------



## ROE (19 February 2015)

yeah similar service to 

http://centrebet.com/
http://www.star.com.au/sydney-casino/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.crownmelbourne.com.au/
https://tatts.com/tattersalls

and the bag of tricks must have a portal to these places as well and maybe a book
on the art of fishing post


----------



## Jaystocks (13 March 2015)

Gents, is there a meetup group in Melbourne for binary options?


----------



## DeepState (13 March 2015)

Jaystocks said:


> Gents, is there a meetup group in Melbourne for binary options?




Crown Casino.  Open 24/7.  Lots of members.

You are, quite literally, much better off (ie. less worse off) playing black/red on roulette than betting on binaries related to indices.  Black/red is a binary option too.  So you'll be in the same asset class. 

Apparently, though, whacking money down in a casino is gambling, but doing so in an index binary is trading and thus far more legitimate and cool.  To me, whacking money down in a casino is entertainment and betting on binaries is volunteering to have your face ripped off.  Fine, if you can do without a face.

There are a stack of Meetups on trading stuff.  None specific to binaries. Join a couple and ask around for common interests.  The answer in each case is likely to be fairly binary.


----------



## robert1982 (29 March 2015)

*Investing in Binary Options*

Binary options are not new. They have been in existence for decades. However with the advent of telecommunication, they have become very popular among common people who are not professional traders – such as myself.
I ran across binary trade while I was roaming the net looking for ways to make some extra money as a source of an additional income. I was amazed to find out how easy it is to trade the capital market and reap profits by trading in binary options.
The principle is quite simple. All you have to do is to choose an asset for investment (There are plenty of available assets coming from 4 main domains: forex, stocks, indices and commodities). You do not buy the asset but only an option based on it (which makes it a much less risky). Then you have to pick an expiry date for the option. Finally (and most importantly), you will be required to forecast whether at the time of expiry, the asset's price will rise or fall. If you are right, you will reap enormous profits of 80-90 per cent!!!
Nowhere in the capital market do you have such high returns. And the greatest advantage is the minimal risk: You always know how much you can win or lose - no room for surprises. Being a person who dislike taking risks, I find it quite convenient since I am always in control of my investment.
To sum up, I really recommend binary trading. The simplicity and the high profit potential make it a very lucrative channel of investment for people like me who do not possess wide financial knowledge.


----------



## hhse (30 March 2015)

*Re: Investing in Binary Options*



robert1982 said:


> Then you have to pick an expiry date for the option. Finally (and most importantly), you will be required to forecast whether at the time of expiry, the asset's price will rise or fall. If you are right, you will reap enormous profits of 80-90 per cent!!!





Translation: Pay $10 to make $8-$9 or lose $10 when your chances are 50/50.

As other users said, your odds are probably better at roulette or black jack.


----------



## skyQuake (30 March 2015)

*Re: Investing in Binary Options*



hhse said:


> Translation: Pay $10 to make $8-$9 or lose $10 when your chances are 50/50.
> 
> As other users said, your odds are probably better at roulette or black jack.




Plus cheap drinks and great food! Customer service is also wayyy better

Disclosure: I own some CWN


----------



## gkh (31 March 2015)

Dmiller said:


> Hello All,
> I've currently being trading the basic covered call strategy for the last 2 year this is my first venture into the stock market.
> I've being looking at Binery options to try and expand my bag of tricks. (it's pretty small) (the bag I mean)
> I've being in contact with NGC group in Brisbane (netgain Capital)
> ...




- There are many issues with binary options, but the principal question you need to ask is who is the counterparty. Who wins if you lose and loses if you win? With a normal option with ASX or CBOE or other exchange the counterparty is another trader or a market maker, the broker is impartial and charges you a fee.

With most binary options brokers a bit of investigation reveals that the broker and their associated finance company is the counterparty.

So you are now on a Mississippi riverboat playing dice with a professional using his dice, his rules and with him holding your funds and using them to fund his bets as well as yours. 

Good luck !


----------



## IsitaSCAM (8 November 2015)

Dmiller said:


> Hello All,
> I've currently being trading the basic covered call strategy for the last 2 year this is my first venture into the stock market.
> I've being looking at Binery options to try and expand my bag of tricks. (it's pretty small) (the bag I mean)
> I've being in contact with NGC group in Brisbane (netgain Capital)
> ...




Gave them my $17500 at the beginning of the year (now November) On $100 trades and following their system and leads I would now be over $4,000 in the red,  I realized after only loosing $1000 that it was in my opinion a SCAM.  Having followed their leads on a virtual site since then they have had 19 unsuccessful trades since 1 Feb 2015.  Even if one used their system (3 trades with each one doubling to cover the previous lose) but just followed the market,one would have been a couple of grand in the black.  I certainly do not recommend them.  I believe the way they sell it is dishonest.  They claim they have all these experts, which I doubt, unless the person is an expert at tossing a coin. $18,500 poorer but a hell of a lot wiser


----------



## option (17 November 2015)

Dmiller said:


> Hello All,
> I've currently being trading the basic covered call strategy for the last 2 year this is my first venture into the stock market.
> I've being looking at Binary options to try and expand my bag of tricks. (it's pretty small) (the bag I mean)
> I've being in contact with NGC group in Brisbane (netgain Capital)
> ...




What you wrote "Binery.com", I think it is in fact binary.com, a Malta-regulated company.. That is not regulated by ASIC. I think the better is to register to a ASIC-regulated company frst, then if you think markets are efficient, it could be difficult to earn money...


----------



## G man (15 February 2016)

IsitaSCAM said:


> Gave them my $17500 at the beginning of the year (now November) On $100 trades and following their system and leads I would now be over $4,000 in the red,  I realized after only loosing $1000 that it was in my opinion a SCAM.  Having followed their leads on a virtual site since then they have had 19 unsuccessful trades since 1 Feb 2015.  Even if one used their system (3 trades with each one doubling to cover the previous lose) but just followed the market,one would have been a couple of grand in the black.  I certainly do not recommend them.  I believe the way they sell it is dishonest.  They claim they have all these experts, which I doubt, unless the person is an expert at tossing a coin. $18,500 poorer but a hell of a lot wiser




Hello,
i read your post and unfortunately i have suffered the same fate as you.
I was wondering if you wouldn't mind if i send you a msg to discuss a little more.


----------



## cynic (15 February 2016)

G man said:


> Hello,
> i read your post and unfortunately i have suffered the same fate as you.
> I was wondering if you wouldn't mind if i send you a msg to discuss a little more.




One of the challenges faced by forum paricipants is not knowing the true identity of the individual/s behind the post. This is particularly problematic when interacting with posters on matters that may have legal ramifications.

In order to allay my reservations about your purpose in participating in this thread, might I ask that you disclose the full extent of your relationship with the company under discussion and also the resultant misfortunes you claim to have suffered?


----------



## John159 (23 February 2016)

In my opinion using binary options is just like gambling in the casino. there is no real way for you to know the direction the market is going to, at least not a consisted method that I know of. 
I think that if you want to trade and make real progress the real way to go is with real trading and NOT binary options.


----------



## G man (16 March 2016)

cynic said:


> One of the challenges faced by forum paricipants is not knowing the true identity of the individual/s behind the post. This is particularly problematic when interacting with posters on matters that may have legal ramifications.
> 
> In order to allay my reservations about your purpose in participating in this thread, might I ask that you disclose the full extent of your relationship with the company under discussion and also the resultant misfortunes you claim to have suffered?




I have No relationship with the company. I'am a client of the company under discussion. The "misfortunes" are the number of unsuccessful trades.


----------

